
Signed distance field raymarching. Procedural elephants - rinesh
https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4dKGWm
======
strangecasts
If you're interested in graphics programming, Íñigo's articles are absolutely
worth reading:
[http://www.iquilezles.org/www/](http://www.iquilezles.org/www/)

